# Game Three: Celtics (1-1) at Bobcats (1-1)



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Paul Pierce has been working recently to get along with teammates from a younger generation. Here, he is shown reading "How Do Dinosaurs Say Goodnight" to his younger teammates upon their arrival in Charlotte early this morning.

The Celtics (combined 41 years experience) will be taking on the Bobcats (39 years) in the first game of the new Romper Room Arena in Charlotte.

Charlotte, like the Celtics played to overtime in the opener before losing 109-105 to the Bulls. Gerald Wallace led the way with 28 points, five boards, five steals, and four assists. Emeka Okafor went for 16 and 12. Melvin Ely also played to excess with 13 points and 15 boards. Raymond Felton held his own as backup point guard with 10 points and five assists in 23 minutes. Brevin Knight started a point and finished with 6 points and seven assists. Sean May, Team Bob's other first rounder, went for six points, three boards, and four turnovers, as well as four fouls in 17 minutes.

Bernie Bickerstaff's kiddies ***** slapped Philadelphia last night with a 110-93 victory. Emeka Okafor led the way with 24 points, 11 boards, and two blocks. Brevin Knight was simply brilliant with 14 points, 15 assists, four boards, and just two turnovers. Kareem Rush went for 14 points in 28 minutes. Primoz Brezec went for 11 points and seven boards, six offensive. Matt Carroll went for 11 points off the bench and Sean May matched the effort in just ten minutes of action.

The Celtics could be riding low after last night's last second blunder to blow what would have been a phenominal early season win over Detroit. Instead the Celtics fell to a last second defeat at the hands of Richard Hamilton. This game will be an intense road test against one of the other young, up and coming teams of the Eastern Conference. The Bobcats crowd is likely to be large and rauckous (as they say) with it being the debut of the new Charlotte Bobcats Arena.

Look for a big night from Paul Pierce in what will be a closer game than the talent level of the two teams would indicate. I see the Celtics taking a close one in the fourth.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Game Three: Celtics (1-1) at Bobcats (1-1) - 11/5/05*



> Look for a big night from Paul Pierce in what will be a closer game than the talent level of the two teams would indicate. I see the Celtics taking a close one in the fourth.


I pretty much agree with that statement. I expect this to be a very close game and the Bobcats match up pretty well with the Celtics. I'm interested at seeing how Delonte West does against Brevin Knight and Raymond Felton in this one. They are two very quick point guards, while Marbury and Billups are more scoring guards then quick guards. I expect to see a little bit more of Greene in this game. I see this as a very close game that could come down to the last 5 min. It's either going to be that or a blowout.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game Three: Celtics (1-1) at Bobcats (1-1) - 11/5/05*

damn where is everyone??...i came to my comp at halftime expecting to see full play-by-play as usual...o well...celts up 2 at the half


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Game Three: Celtics (1-1) at Bobcats (1-1) - 11/5/05*

My guess would be watching college football.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Game Three: Celtics (1-1) at Bobcats (1-1) - 11/5/05*

Pierce has looked good so far


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game Three: Celtics (1-1) at Bobcats (1-1) - 11/5/05*

why is scalabine in this game with 3 minutes left...doc is a ****ing moron


----------



## lolac101 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Game Three: Celtics (1-1) at Bobcats (1-1) - 11/5/05*

overtime once again


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Game Three: Celtics (1-1) at Bobcats (1-1) - 11/5/05*

Overtime against the Bobcats. Yeah....


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Game Three: Celtics (1-1) at Bobcats (1-1) - 11/5/05*

What a nice move that was by Delonte...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: Game Three: Celtics (1-1) at Bobcats (1-1) - 11/5/05*

Veal drove in and should have finished.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game Three: Celtics (1-1) at Bobcats (1-1) - 11/5/05*

wow...if this team could finish a game that would be nice


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Game Three: Celtics (1-1) at Bobcats (1-1) - 11/5/05*

That was absolutely pathetic. No field goals in the last 4 minutes of the 4th quarter. 1 for like 12 in overtime. Pa-freakin-thetic. Unbelieveably bad. Disgusting, paltry, wretched, pitiful, nauseating, revolting, repulsive, and sickening. How the heck do you do that? 1 for godforsakenfreegin 13 in overtime. Unbefreakinglievablely patehtic.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game Three: Celtics (1-1) at Bobcats (1-1) - 11/5/05*



Lanteri said:


> That was absolutely pathetic. No field goals in the last 4 minutes of the 4th quarter. 1 for like 12 in overtime. Pa-freakin-thetic. Unbelieveably bad. Disgusting, paltry, wretched, pitiful, nauseating, revolting, repulsive, and sickening. How the heck do you do that? 1 for godforsakenfreegin 13 in overtime. Unbefreakinglievablely patehtic.




thats what u get when u have paul pierce, ricky davis, and 3 bums on the court in the last minutes of the game


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Game Three: Celtics (1-1) at Bobcats (1-1) - 11/5/05*

I was at work. That OT was pretty bad. 

Doc after the game:

We could be 0-3, but we're 1-2.


Looks like Doc's been taking lessons from Bush, telling us the obvious.


----------



## Dino Radja (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Game Three: Celtics (1-1) at Bobcats (1-1) - 11/5/05*

Granted I didn't see the game, but following the p-b-p on Yahoo, it said Perkins took a 10-foot jumper in the final seconds of regulation? Could this possibly be correct? Game on the line and the ball is in his hands??? I'm not even going to ask the question why he was in for the final 20 seconds.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Game Three: Celtics (1-1) at Bobcats (1-1) - 11/5/05*



Dino Radja said:


> Granted I didn't see the game, but following the p-b-p on Yahoo, it said Perkins took a 10-foot jumper in the final seconds of regulation? Could this possibly be correct? Game on the line and the ball is in his hands??? I'm not even going to ask the question why he was in for the final 20 seconds.


Who else did you expect to be in the game? Blount and LaFrentz both fouled out. He only had to shoot cause there was little time on the shot clock and he happened to be the only guy open when Pierce ran into a triple team.


----------



## Dino Radja (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: Game Three: Celtics (1-1) at Bobcats (1-1) - 11/5/05*

Like I said didn't see the game. If Pierce was triple-teamed and Perkins was the only option then what does that say about Doc's play calling? If the shot clock was about to set, then fine. But usualy a triple-team allows for 2nd and 3rd options. The kind of things coaches run through in practice.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Game Three: Celtics (1-1) at Bobcats (1-1) - 11/5/05*



Dino Radja said:


> Like I said didn't see the game. If Pierce was triple-teamed and Perkins was the only option then what does that say about Doc's play calling? If the shot clock was about to set, then fine. But usualy a triple-team allows for 2nd and 3rd options. The kind of things coaches run through in practice.


Don't blame it on Doc. Blame it on Pierce and Davis trying to do everything themselves rather than passing the ball...


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game Three: Celtics (1-1) at Bobcats (1-1) - 11/5/05*



Lanteri said:


> Don't blame it on Doc. Blame it on Pierce and Davis trying to do everything themselves rather than passing the ball...




if you dont want pierce and davis to do everything by themselves then who would u like them to pass the ball to...scalabrine???...wait pierce did do that at the end of regulation and look what happened


----------



## lolac101 (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Game Three: Celtics (1-1) at Bobcats (1-1) - 11/5/05*

The team was tired and gave up in the fourth. Raef and Blount fouled out because they didn't want to move their feet anymore. This is what happens when you have 2 overtime games and a back to back in a span of four days at the begining of the season. I wished Doc would have put in Dickau in to try to get us some points in overtime. He was fresh and could have create his own shot or a shot for someone else.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Game Three: Celtics (1-1) at Bobcats (1-1) - 11/5/05*

The ending was brutal, Dino Radja. It was all ISO's and one on one's. 

Poor Perk though. He played 25 minutes, had one shot and it was the biggest shot of his career (not counting the FT's vs Indy last year.)


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Game Three: Celtics (1-1) at Bobcats (1-1) - 11/5/05*



aquaitious said:


> The ending was brutal, Dino Radja. It was all ISO's and one on one's.
> 
> Poor Perk though. He played 25 minutes, had one shot and it was the biggest shot of his career (not counting the FT's vs Indy last year.)



perk did rush it tho...there was 9 seconds on the clock he didnt have to shot that...granted it was a wide open 8-footer and anyone in the nba should be able to hit that


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Game Three: Celtics (1-1) at Bobcats (1-1) - 11/5/05*

Sorry guys. I was obligated to be somewhere last night.

Just finished watching the [taped] game.

The Celtics blew it. They were up, what ten points, with three minutes left? Pierce and to some extent, Ricky Davis, had good games but they tried to do _way_ too much in the fourth quarter and overtime and that lead to poor shots. Gerald Wallace, while being magnificent at the offensive end, completely shut down both Ricky and Pierce (not together; I mean he covered both at seperate times) at the end of the game. Pierce, while I know that he is capable of attacking the basket, committed two straight offensive fouls in overtime.

Jefferson missed both free throws at the end of the fourth quarter. :dead:

Brian Scalabrine attempts a three-pointer after coming into the game ten seconds before?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Game Three: Celtics (1-1) at Bobcats (1-1) - 11/5/05*

The fouls killed us. Raef and Mark would have helped unbeliveably in OT. Pierce...Well he tried and you can't as for more then that, he was just doing what he is used to. A pass would have more likely helped seeing as he was basically being defended by the whole team.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Two Silver linings. 
1. We did lose both games by only 1 point. Okay, this one shouldn't have been that close for sure. 
But it is early. 
2. Hopefully it will piss them off enough that they will be motivated to play better defense without fouling so much. At least they were in there banging as opposed to watching the Bobcats run by.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I worked all weekend and tried to post in here on Sunday but my post is gone : ( 

Anyway, I caught the 2nd half of the games from work and the Charlotte game made me mad. I have to say that I didn't like the way Doc let that game play out. The isolation plays of Paul and Ricky were stupid and if Delonte didn't know how to take over then Dickau should have been put in to actually set up a play. It was sad. 
The Detroit game broke my heart but I TOTALLY blame Doc for that one and taking Perk off the ball. No way they made that pass to Rip if Perk was on the ball.


----------

